# Filter Recommendation



## Douglas Mason (2 Aug 2019)

Hi,

I've recently bought a 200l Fluval Roma Tank.

I'm replacing the internal filter (Fluval U4)  and light unit.

I've been looking at the Fluval FX4, is this suitable for my tank using 10x rule.

I have a spinal injury and something like this would make water changes much easier for me.

Any other recommendation,

Thanks

Doug


----------



## rubadudbdub (2 Aug 2019)

Are you sure an external will make your life easier with back problems?

When full of water they're quite heavy.   Setting up requires rummaging around the back of the tank and cabinet and feeding pipework to the filter. Maintenance requires stooping down into a low cabinet to release pipework then lifting out of the cabinet and carrying to wherever you clean it.

Aren't all these movements going to be more difficult with a painful or stiff back with presumably a restricted range of movement?

I really like external filters, but they're harder work to maintain than internals, which sort of contradicts your stated limitation.  Unless I've misunderstood you?


----------



## rubadudbdub (2 Aug 2019)

For water changes a python type system may be helpful as it avoids heavy buckets. I've not used one though.


----------



## Andrew Butler (3 Aug 2019)

Filters you will get endless suggestions and there's probably no right answer so maybe your question is more at making water changes more simple?

If you want an easy to use filter that doesn't require heavy lifting to keep on top of then the Fluval G series are worth a look at, I'm not just saying this as I have one for sale, the pre filter is really easy to lift out and keep on top of meaning you don't have to lift out the main filter very often, how often depends on load. (They aren't a cheap filter and have their flaws but I wouldn't be without them though)

http://www.fluval-g.com/features_e.php

With regards to the water change they can be made nice and easy without the need for buckets as @rubadudbdub says.


rubadudbdub said:


> For water changes a python type system may be helpful as it avoids heavy buckets


I tried the python and it just didn't work for me, probably down to water pressure and our taps generally don't lend themselves to the fittings in the UK either.
How about a simple siphon on a long hose and so long as the other end of the hose is lower then it could be as long as you like, simple fitting can make this easy.
You could even put a tee with a valve inline of your filter intake that you just connect a hose to but then you would need to vacuum the aquarium separately.
As for refill time I just use TMV or Thermostatic Mixing Valve which you can get fitted easily anywhere you have a sink or hot/cold pipes. This you can then dial in to the correct temperature, connect a hose and take that hose to the aquarium to fill it back up. If you have any questions about this drop me a message as this isn't the best explanation.


----------



## rubadudbdub (3 Aug 2019)

Have you got a picture of your TMV?

Doug, it might help to know what difficulties you have with maintenance (eg heavy lifting) to make suggestions.


----------



## Edvet (3 Aug 2019)

Having acces to a drain nearby might open up the possibility to do continuous waterchanges through a drip.


----------



## Andrew Butler (6 Aug 2019)

rubadudbdub said:


> Have you got a picture of your TMV?


sorry, I didn't see this.
This is about a good a picture as you will get given it's location


----------



## rubadudbdub (6 Aug 2019)

That's great thanks.  Does your tmv go to 25 degrees C?  On a recent quick look online most seem to have 30 degrees as the lowest output temperature.


----------



## Andrew Butler (6 Aug 2019)

rubadudbdub said:


> Does your tmv go to 25 degrees C?


Yes, have a look around and you will find one easy enough.
After a very quick look I found the one below easily for sub £30 - I wouldn't endorse it personally though as I haven't used it.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gangang-3-...keywords=TMV&qid=1565113048&s=gateway&sr=8-12


----------



## Douglas Mason (7 Aug 2019)

Andrew Butler said:


> Filters you will get endless suggestions and there's probably no right answer so maybe your question is more at making water changes more simple?
> 
> If you want an easy to use filter that doesn't require heavy lifting to keep on top of then the Fluval G series are worth a look at, I'm not just saying this as I have one for sale, the pre filter is really easy to lift out and keep on top of meaning you don't have to lift out the main filter very often, how often depends on load. (They aren't a cheap filter and have their flaws but I wouldn't be without them though)
> 
> ...





Hi,

Thanks for the reply about the G3, I'll have a look at it.

Doug


----------



## Douglas Mason (7 Aug 2019)

rubadudbdub said:


> Have you got a picture of your TMV?
> 
> Doug, it might help to know what difficulties you have with maintenance (eg heavy lifting) to make suggestions.



Hi,

With my spinal injury I can bend down and do most things slowly but I cannot lift any weight so i won't be able to carry buckets of water around when doing water changes.

Where I'm siting my tank is fairly close near to a window and the front door so I was thinking of attaching hose to filter and pumping water out of tank.  I also have tap outside the front door that i could use to top up.

I know i can use gravity from tank etc to empty the water but was looking for an easier / quicker way.

Doug


----------



## Kalum (7 Aug 2019)

Not filter related but I just bought a python last week and it's a game changer for me

As long as you have a standard tap with screw out aerator then the standard fittings which come with the UK version should work but they also have a brass fitting which I've just left on my tap, water pressure I'd say is average but still more than enough to use the 15m python and I managed to water change both tanks (90L & 35L) in just over 30min. No buckets or mess so worth it in my eyes if your budget stretches that far.


----------



## Andrew Butler (7 Aug 2019)

Hi Doug


Douglas Mason said:


> Thanks for the reply about the G3


You would want a G6 which is what I have but it's just a bit bigger and more powerful than the G3


Douglas Mason said:


> With my spinal injury I can bend down and do most things slowly but I cannot lift any weight so i won't be able to carry buckets of water around when doing water changes.
> 
> Where I'm siting my tank is fairly close near to a window and the front door so I was thinking of attaching hose to filter and pumping water out of tank. I also have tap outside the front door that i could use to top up.
> 
> I know i can use gravity from tank etc to empty the water but was looking for an easier / quicker way.


As I mentioned before I put a simple tee into my aquarium filter intake, added a valve and fitting which then allowed me to connect a hose up using hozelock fittings and just used a siphon action which was already there to empty the aquarium as low as the intake would before a siphon break and stopping. Does this make sense?
The problem with the above is it doesn't allow you to go over the substrate so would require a separate electric vacuum to go over the substrate which is easy enough.
There is no easier way than using gravity I've learnt.
A pump may be a little quicker but involves extra work and you need to be careful about what you suck up.
as @Kalum says the Python is an option but involves wasting water for no real reason.
The tap outdoors might not be such a good option; if you do a 50% water change and add water from a cold outside tap I don't think the livestock would like that one bit and probably lead to problems in my opinion.


----------



## Kalum (7 Aug 2019)

@Andrew Butler is right about the wasted water but there's also no reason the water can't be recycled instead of going down the drain if you chose to do so. I'll definitely be going down the route of a more built in system once i move and get a bigger tank as Andrew alludes to with TMV or similar


----------



## alto (7 Aug 2019)

I realize it’s in the Python video, but absolutely no need to run the tap to syphon the tank, once started just drain to garden or toilet (or bath if your shrimp have a habit of dashing up the syphon tube  )

The advantage of using the Python is that you still vacuum the substrate etc areas, removing debris during water changes 
It’s also important to remove the area of water column nearest the substrate rather than just removing the “top half”


----------



## Andrew Butler (7 Aug 2019)

alto said:


> no need to run the tap to syphon the tank, once started


Assuming the exit of the pipe is lower than the water level.
I turned a normal siphon with hand purge valve into one with a hozelock fitting which is used most of the time now.
Depending on where your aquarium is you can always get a waste pipe close by and use a washing machine type waste.


alto said:


> It’s also important to remove the area of water column nearest the substrate rather than just removing the “top half”


Agree with this but if you're to use the inline tee then that's drawing water from the middle mainly. Will need the substrate cleaning somehow regardless but works for a quick water change.


----------



## Douglas Mason (8 Aug 2019)

Andrew Butler said:


> Hi Doug
> 
> You would want a G6 which is what I have but it's just a bit bigger and more powerful than the G3
> 
> ...




Hi,

Wouldn't the G6 be too big for my 200l tank

Doug


----------



## Douglas Mason (8 Aug 2019)

Hi,

I've had a look at the python and although it is good it will not fit my mixer tap and her that must be obeyed wont let me change it nor can I fit one of the mixer valves as my pipework is behind kitchen unit and no other pipework nearby.

I know I can use a gravel cleaner with a long hose to clean the gravel and remove water from my tank via gravity.  Now working on way to refill the tank using warm water from my taps.

Doug


----------



## Andrew Butler (8 Aug 2019)

Douglas Mason said:


> Wouldn't the G6 be too big for my 200l tank


So according to Fluval the specifications are as follows:

Fluval G6 1000 LPH Filter circulation (actual flow rate) and 2460 LPH Pump output
Fluval FX4 1700 LPH Filter circulation (actual flow rate) and 2650 LPH Pump output
https://www.fluvalaquatics.com/uk/product/g6-advanced-filtration-system/
https://www.fluvalaquatics.com/uk/product/fx4-high-performance-canister-filter/

As you can see the G6 actually has quite a lesser actual flow rate which I hope makes sense.



Douglas Mason said:


> nor can I fit one of the mixer valves as my pipework is behind kitchen unit


Are you not able to see where the pipe connects to the tap connectors? at this point you could quite likely add some tees in and run the pipework to the front of the cabinet if you can picture that.
If you have any questions or don't want to share pictures in public then PM me - this really will make things much easier as the temperature is dialed in for you.
Depending upon what style of tap you have you can also fit something like the tap connector below directly to your tap but you then need to keep a careful eye on temperature as it's not regulated.
https://www.hozelock.com/product/mixer-tap-connector/



Douglas Mason said:


> I know I can use a gravel cleaner with a long hose to clean the gravel and remove water from my tank via gravity.


Is that decided as the way forward now?


----------



## Douglas Mason (8 Aug 2019)

Hi Andrew,

I've just had my wrist slapped for talking about the G6 with you away from the forum.

I cannot see any for sale posts and wasn't aware you were selling one.  Can you post details of the G6 for sale so I can see it.

Doug


----------



## Andrew Butler (8 Aug 2019)

Hi Doug;


Douglas Mason said:


> I've just had my wrist slapped for talking about the G6 with you away from the forum.


by the moderators? - if so I can only assume it's because you only have 11 messages, unsure how many you need to access the for sales thread.
Sorry, that was my fault - just trying to help someone out and know a filter I have has gone to someone trying to resolve problems the sensible way; by asking on UKAPS.


----------



## Douglas Mason (8 Aug 2019)

No probs, rules are rules, just asking advice.

Anyway will have a look to see if I can fit TMV anywhere, if not I will more than likely change tap in kitchen so I can fit Python.  Either way will be much better for me and it will be a lot easier on my back which is my main concern.

I'm off for the next week so room getting decorated and tank stand made and tank fitted.

Will still be a while before it gets wet as I try to get everything sorted.

Thanks for all the advice

Doug


----------



## alto (8 Aug 2019)

No need the change the kitchen tap, George Farmer shows his system in one of his videos - I just couldn’t find it last night despite looking through several - I’ll give it another go today


----------



## rubadudbdub (8 Aug 2019)

If the python system idea is the way you're going but it won't fit, maybe this will fit over the mixer tap:

https://www.screwfix.com/p/hozelock...60s49545NRUcNHQ2rQxooC3RePuSFB4UaAj5eEALw_wcB

I used something similar many years ago, but got it by chopping up my parents shower y piece adaptor for attaching to the bath taps.  It had two useful little rubber universal connectors on, which I fitted onto 12/16 pipe from connector to bucket.  It made water changes easier but I didn't make myself very popular.


----------



## alto (8 Aug 2019)

Python offers several adapters - scroll down to Parts - and they’ve added newer fittings over the years


----------



## Kalum (8 Aug 2019)

Python connector 69a comes with the uk kit, I'm using 69hd and just leave it in place


----------



## alto (9 Aug 2019)

alto said:


> No need the change the kitchen tap, George Farmer shows his system in one of his videos - I just couldn’t find it last night despite looking through several - I’ll give it another go today


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (11 Aug 2019)

Also tAke a look at Hozelock tap connectors


----------



## Douglas Mason (13 Aug 2019)

Hi,

Thanks for all the replies, I got a Hozelock connector that works with my tap.

Now I just need to sort my filter out, I'm having difficulties making a decision.

Doug


----------

